# Front door install



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Time to change things up a bit! Going to remove 3 windows and put a new door in their place. Then close up the old door. The reason is 2 fold, the new door will be centered to the front walkway, and by moving the door down I will then add a wall to create two closets. One closet will be a coat closet for the entrance, the other for the front bedroom. After those projects are done I will remove the walls for the old closet in the front bedroom making it bigger! 

I believe the hardest part is going to get windstorm certified. I just can not believe I have to drill 9 holes in the beautiful new aluminum sill and screw it down then 23- 3" screws thru the door frame plus 48- 1 1/2" roofing nails to be certified!

Sneak peak at the door delivered today..


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Windows out


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Waiting on the windstorm engineer so I can finish up


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome job!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good looking door
Get er done


----------



## mumbles (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking good. Like the extra windows on the side.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, like I stated before I started.. Getting the windstorm cert is a PAIN! No you can not use bigger screws, no you can not use bigger nails, everything on the instructions must be followed per instructions! Back to the starting point.. I have to order special clips from the door manufacturer that they used when they did the windstorm testing and get smaller nails and smaller screws to secure the doorhwell:

Did I say I hate windstorm stuff??? Lol

Rite now there are 32-3" #10 SS screws, 46- 3/4 #10 screws, 4- 3/8x3 1/2" anchors, and approx 30- 2 1/2" roofing nails holding this thing in! Failed inspection because the clips are not the ones used in testing and my screws and nails are to long?... What a pain!


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

That sucks that you have to get the government involved just to change a door.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

You do not have to get the government involved to change a door. You do have to pass windstorm certification to buy insurance.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just as bad!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

And if I don't get the cert for the door insurance goes up 10%!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Door installed, passed inspection and almost done with siding. Bought the last 15 pieces in Corpus have to try to find 4 more pieces to finish.
Next to fix the gutter a tree limb fell on..


----------

